# Fromm europe made in..???



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Check out the retailers section in the Fromm website, looks like they do sell in the UK  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zaher (Jan 22, 2014)

The problem is that they avoid to give a clear answer...the other problem is that fromm usa told me this "we dont know the recipies are available overseas"....so
how can I be sure about the quality standards are provided in their USA web site? Just can't....


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Actually, if it is made in the UK, personally, I would not worry about it. The UK also has strict regulations.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

They might use slightly different ingredients based on what they can use locally, e.g. they might use UK cheese instead of Wisconsin cheese ;-) so that could be why Fromm US doesn't know exactly what Fromm UK uses. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zaher (Jan 22, 2014)

Fromm europe is a mess... uk distributor for LBpuppy 26/16 and fish oil , greek distributor 26/14 and salmon oil....there is no Fromm europe and the distributors have no answers... I think is better to find some european brand like Farmina maybe to switch over...


----------



## Zaher (Jan 22, 2014)

After all these I decided to buy a bag of Farmina N&D Low Ancestral Chicken&Pomegranate Adult Chicken & Pomegranade Adult | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.
I chose the Adult line because of the lower Pr/Fat 30/18 instead of the Puppy version 35/20 Chicken & Pomegranate Puppy | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You. which I think is quite High especially as we are running into summer here in Greece. the differences i see are very little.
I would like to share with me your opinions and knowledge.
thak you everybody in advance


----------

